# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Recommendations please. Food fruits attractions

## Vacationlovaa

I was Reading over all the posts and enjoying Vis posts but i cant Decide! We are celebrating our anniversary for one night at the San Sky  BnB. Its located 10 min from Boston Bay any recommendations for restaurants ? I was Told to try Geejem as it is right across the street but have heard mixed reviews about it 🤔. What fruits are in season? I snack On my fruits all day and normally go during mango season 😍. Top places to visit just for the day ?! Entertainment/bar for a drink ? We arrive the 20th of feb counting down the days !!

----------


## *vi*

Vacationlovaa, glad some of my posts helped you get a little taste of Portland.  You are going for just one day right?  Tell me what time you arrive in Port Antonio and I can give you suggestions on what you can fit in during your short visit.

----------


## Vacationlovaa

> Vacationlovaa, glad some of my posts helped you get a little taste of Portland.  You are going for just one day right?  Tell me what time you arrive in Port Antonio and I can give you suggestions on what you can fit in during your short visit.


 I appreciate it so much ! It was a last minute change and there arent any hotels that are free which is why were only there for a day. We arrive at 1230pm

----------


## *vi*

Okay, your starting point in Portland is also a factor.  How are you arriving? The bus, own car or private driver?

----------


## Vacationlovaa

We are arriving via Knutsford Express. Found your recommendations on red plate taxis and were gonna use them as well!

----------


## *vi*

That's great, but does that mean you are taking the 5:00 bus back?

----------


## *vi*

Here’s a start…

The bus will let you off at the marina, but unfortunately you won’t be able to linger there and check out the marina proper because of time. But your driver will do a slow ride from there to the sea side so you’ll get a glimpse at the busyness of downtown.  From Port Antonio I would suggest going to the craft market by the sea, not the one in town, to get a drink and meet Rock Bottom at his carving shop.  The restaurant at the market has good food if you are planning to eat lunch when you arrive.  After there have your driver take you to Long Bay.  It’s a 35 minute ride that will give you an excellent idea of what Portland is like as you drive through each town.  Once in Long Bay, have a drink at one of the bars by the sea then make your way back to Boston.  Go to the center for a peek and maybe a lite bite.  A guy has a fruit/vegetable stand between the Jerk Center and the beach entrance.  His prices and produce are excellent plus he’s a sweetheart. I get pineapple, papaya and grapefruit from him. If you get anything, take it to the beach and chill for about 90 minutes.  Get a drink at the bar on the beach, but don’t buy any food.  I’ve yet to have a good meal there. 

After Boston, once you’re back in Port Antonio and depending on time, walk to Bikini Beach until it’s time for you to check in for the bus.

----------


## Vacationlovaa

Were spending the night there at San sky BnB. And will be leaving at 6am the next day. That sounds like a great start to our day for sure ! Ive been dying to visit. I appreciate All of your help Vi  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Oh wonderful to know you will be there at least one night.  You can have dinner at Woody's.  I had a veggie burger there which was delicious. Since you aren't leaving that day, you might want to do Winnefred Beach instead of Boston.

----------


## *vi*

I can't wait to hear your thoughts on San Sky

----------


## Vacationlovaa

I was Going over some spots to eat and a lot of them are closed on Monday. So thanks for the woodys suggestion ! Yes were excited to try San sky. Try something different

----------


## *vi*

Vacationlovaa, while there are plenty of places to eat in Portland, there aren't many sit-down restaurants with a wait staff.  And the ones that are, such as Dickies Best Kept Secret, Wilkes Cuisine, Anna Banana, Cliff Hanger and Scotch Bonnet, I can't recommend because their reviews are not consistent.  The bad are real bad and the good are real good...too much of a gamble.  Woody's on the other hand will not disappoint you.  I tend to drink a lot and just nibble on food.  But when I went to Woody's I ate everything on my plate.  It was just that good. So if I had to choose one sit-down place to eat, it would be Woody's.  

The Safari Deck located at the Great Huts in Boston Bay, is a place I'm planning to try.  I've visited the property twice which is fabulously designed from end to end, but never ate there.  Check out the website and if the set up looks interesting to you, email them, info@greathuts.com, to find out what nights they are open to the public.

----------


## Vacationlovaa

I will definitely try our great hits didnt even know it existed thank you so much vi

----------

